# Which base



## Chrishaglerr (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey everyone, back with one last question before I make my final purchase on a large order of base.

I'm looking for something "natural" but also has the best lather possible. I usually add about 1.5-2 tablespoons of oil/butter per 2lbs of soap so I would think a base with minimal additives already would be best to save the lather.

I'm currently using the WSP suspension base and while it works awesome, I would prefer something more "natural" while also trying to increase the lather. I may be asking for too much, but can someone point me in the right direction? I used WSP detergent free base but it didn't quite lather well after adding my additives.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 20, 2015)

Have you checked out SFIC? Bramble Berry carries it as well as a few other places.


----------



## Chrishaglerr (Mar 20, 2015)

hmlove1218 said:


> Have you checked out SFIC? Bramble Berry carries it as well as a few other places.




Never used them yet. I did however just order 1lb of the organic white and 1lb of the Castile. How's the lather on them?


----------



## lillybella (Mar 20, 2015)

IMO SFIC is the best MP base; however MP does not have the same lather as CP - again my opinion.
Peak which is closer to you (Denver) also has SFIC MP.
Peak is now offering 25% off UPS Ground Shipping when you place your order online using the promo code SHIPPING. Expires March 24th, 2015.


----------



## bbrown (Mar 22, 2015)

lillybella said:


> IMO SFIC is the best MP base; however MP does not have the same lather as CP - again my opinion.
> Peak which is closer to you (Denver) also has SFIC MP.
> Peak is now offering 25% off UPS Ground Shipping when you place your order online using the promo code SHIPPING. Expires March 24th, 2015.



I tried this code and it isn't working. Is there a minimum purchase amount?


----------



## lillybella (Mar 22, 2015)

Ooops! I'm sorry. I just looked again. The promo is

MARCHSAVINGS15


Peak is now offering 25% off UPS Ground Shipping when you place your order online using the promo code MARCHSAVINGS15 - Expires March 24th, 2015.


----------



## Chefmom (Mar 25, 2015)

Not too long ago I did a very wide M&P test for my daughter.  I made some fun M&P soaps for a gift basket and had scraps and leftovers that she discovered.  She is a fussy one, and has always hated my homemade soaps to this point...she used the melt and pour on her face (plain clear from Michaels craft store) and liked that it got her clean and although left her face tight and dry...she then could use a lotion of her choosing.

Well...I decided to try M&P bases to find the one she liked the most.  I ordered from Natures Garden, Peaks and Essential of Catalina.  clear bases from each, plain white bases from each, and then some shea bases, goats milk, cocoa butter, honey etc.  I used the same mold for each soap, only adding color to each one.  She would use a certain color soap and then give her opinion.  she only knew some were clear and some were white.  I especially was interested in putting up the natural clear glycerin soap base from essentials of catalina because she likes to keep things more natural as much as she can.

well....she hated ALL the bases that were anything but basic.  the only ones that passed for her were the clear glycerins and the plain white bases, with the clear being her favorite.  the natural from catalina was a bit of a bust because although she liked it...it melted away very quickly..twice as fast as the others.

for months she tested soap after soap to come to this conclusion....then one day she brought me a bar of soap from the bathroom and declared it "PERFECT" for her face.  after all that testing with M&P bases she finally found one of MY soaps that she liked, and that I now make for her.  It just happened to be a test sample of "what would happen if I added a little salt to this HP batter..." and she loves it.  go figure...kids.

In the end...my recommendation would be for clear M&P from Peaks.  SFIC I guess from above.  That base was the best at lathering.  She even stated that the goats milks/shea butters bases were very hard to work into a good lather and she would rather not bother.  Now that she uses my soaps...and has come over to understanding them better...she says she won't go back to M&P.

after the testing, and note taking...my conclusion is that if that is soap that works for you great...go for it.  But in my tests no melt and pour soap base could touch my cold processed or hot processed soaps side by side for lather.  Not even close...and I have classic coal mine country well water.  

And the good news is, that for almost 15 years of hating my soaps....she now has 4 recipes/types that she loves.  Ahhhh....kids.


----------

